# Places in Western Europe that's open in May



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

sommm said:


> I'm traveling to Munich at in May and want to bring my board and hit some snow.
> 
> Are there any places that are still open around that time that's doable for a weekend trip?


Hintertux might be, boarding on a glacier. Lots of snow here, still cold in Europe but I doubt the regular hills/mountains will still maintain to have snow in May.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Piste map - Zermatt Matterhorn - Zermatt Tourism
Zermatt is open all year. Top cairlift is at 3899m. The scenery is phantastic with all the glaciers view at the Monte Rosa Dufourspitze with 4636m and from most slopes you see the Matterhorn 4478m. Worth a weekendtrip. Last year mid April we even had fresh pow (lot of sidecountry at Rothorn and Stockhorn)


----------



## sommm (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I was looking at Zermatt as well but it seems like a bit far (6 hour drive). I'll still see if I can visit, but Hintertux seems very doable. It's so close that I can possibly do a day trip.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

sommm said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> I was looking at Zermatt as well but it seems like a bit far (6 hour drive). I'll still see if I can visit, but Hintertux seems very doable. It's so close that I can possibly do a day trip.


I live in Prague, a friend of mine has a place in Kitzbuhel and I met up with him there back in January to do some skiing. I took the bus to Munich, which was a pain but then the train from Munich to Kitz was great. I'm not sure if you can get a train from Munich all the way to Hintertux but I'm sure theres a way. Just keep in mind, depending on the day you choose your trip, it'll either be easier or more difficult with transfers. I got lucky and only had to transfer to another train in Worgl but if I went a day earlier or a different time I'd have to change trains like 3 or 4 times so you end up pin balling back and forth. Check the DB website bahn.com and book your ticket on there as well.


----------



## sommm (Mar 5, 2013)

The directions by train on Hintertux are kind of confusing to me. It seems like I have to switch to quite a few different transit systems.



> Train station Jenbach - stop for all express trains, Jenbach - Mayrhofen with the Zillertalbahn, from Mayrhofen with the public (Post) bus to Hintertux.


I may just rent a car and drive there. It's only 175km. I can even drive there and back on the same day if I had to.

Is boarding on a glacier much different than piste riding?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Renting a car would definitely be quicker especially for a day trip, if you can afford it then go for it. Never skied or snowboarded on a glacier so I couldn't tell ya. I'm supposed to go to Hintertux end of this month, so if I do go I'll let ya know how it is.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sommm said:


> Is boarding on a glacier much different than piste riding?



Rather hardpack, flat blues. I try to avoid the glacier runs if I'm in Zermatt. The same on glacier in Saas Fee. Guess, it's common that glacier slopes are flat cause on steeps you'd have crevasses... (?)


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

When you arrive in Austria, just call everyone a schluchtenpisser they'll really like that.


----------



## sommm (Mar 5, 2013)

Usually, when someone tells you to do something like that it doesn't go well


----------



## sommm (Mar 5, 2013)

neni said:


> Rather hardpack, flat blues. I try to avoid the glacier runs if I'm in Zermatt. The same on glacier in Saas Fee. Guess, it's common that glacier slopes are flat cause on steeps you'd have crevasses... (?)


This doesn't sound that great, but it's close enough to where I'll be staying that I still have to go :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sommm said:


> Usually, when someone tells you to do something like that it doesn't go well


:thumbsup: don't know regional habits in Austria but the word is German and its not nice


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

haha no its not nice, but if someone pisses you off there its perfectly ok to use it :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

sommm said:


> This doesn't sound that great, but it's close enough to where I'll be staying that I still have to go :thumbsup:


Guess, in May also could be slushy. Was in Saas Fee in June once, slush surfing in t-shirt. Funny for one day. Don't forget the proper wax 
If you still think of Zermatt, I'll be there in two weeks and can ask which lifts will operate in May. Didn't find the information on the homepage. There are night train connections with sleeping facilities from Munich to here, so you wouldn't loose day-time.


----------

